# I'm a proud Father !!



## Gilda (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, Father ! In 2006 , Rick requested pollen from my Paph wardii 'Charles' . Being new at slipper growing, I had to ask him where and how to get the pollen from 'Charles' ! Following Rick's instructions, I gathered the pollen , wrapped it in wax paper and off it went in the regular mail. 

A few months later , Rick informed me that the pod was growing... I was excited to be a "Mother"(still a novice paph grower months later), Rick told me I was actually the "Father".

So , 2 years later here are a few of our children that Rick gave me to raise ! Seems our "union" was very fruitful and they are vigourous growers !
Thanks Rick for this experience !!


----------



## John D. (Oct 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2008)

:clap::clap:Alright!! WTG!!


----------



## nikv (Oct 31, 2008)

How wonderful!!!!

Now who's the mother?


----------



## Gilda (Oct 31, 2008)

nikv said:


> How wonderful!!!!
> 
> Now who's the mother?



Rick's unamed wardii.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2008)

That's wonderful, Gilda... Must feel great to be a 'mum/dad'..  BTW, care sharing your secret recipe for barbata mix..? thanks..


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats Gilda! Bring out the cigars!!!


Ramon


----------



## Gilda (Oct 31, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> That's wonderful, Gilda... Must feel great to be a 'mum/dad'..  BTW, care sharing your secret recipe for barbata mix..? thanks..



I can't take credit for growing these guys...I only got them yesterday.
This is what Rick grew them in *I was using for this group of seedlings was CHC/sphagnum with some perlite charcoal and a dab of oyster shell.*
My mix I have them in is pretty much the same except no oyster shell(yet), and I added some expanded clay pellets(which I had on hand).


----------



## Candace (Oct 31, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice looking plants.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 31, 2008)

That's exciting! WTG! :clap:


----------



## John M (Oct 31, 2008)

'Looking like a great crop of little-uns! Congrats! Just imagine how you'll feel when they begin blooming!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 31, 2008)

Bravo!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, Gilda... I'm trying to figure out a suitable mix for barbata paphs, but still not successful... Its always too dry, too wet or breaks down too fast...


----------



## bench72 (Nov 1, 2008)

those are some really healthy looking seedlings... and only two years from pollination! can't wait to see the flowers!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to both parents  !!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2008)

bench72 said:


> those are some really healthy looking seedlings... and only two years from pollination! can't wait to see the flowers!



They have been growing surprisingly fast, and the largest ones have already started new growths. I bet they will bloom next fall.

Paphioboy I'm also still looking for a good general mix for barbatas. The mix for this group of seedlings seemed to work very well for the 10 or so months they've been in compot (under lights indoors), but after the troubles I've had with some barbata species this summer in the GH, I think that I may have to grow under lights at cooler temps with high humidity.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 1, 2008)

Rick,
Thank you for the cool growing tips ! I will make sure these stay cooler in the summer. Winter temps in my grow room won't be a problem.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 2, 2008)

Gila, I bought a compot of 4 plants of this same cross off of Ebay just before Ike hit. They're smaller but very healthy. Thanks for the "Rick and Gilda" get together!


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Gila, I bought a compot of 4 plants of this same cross off of Ebay just before Ike hit. They're smaller but very healthy. Thanks for the "Rick and Gilda" get together!



That's cool. The germination of this seed was pretty good too. I guess it was someone else who uses the Meyers Conservancy selling their xtras on Ebay.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> That's cool. The germination of this seed was pretty good too. I guess it was someone else who uses the Meyers Conservancy selling their xtras on Ebay.


That or she bought to sell ...no keepie
I didn't think much of it...until I opened the offer and read her discription. First I thought it was you, Rick selling. After Ike hit and I lost power, I had no way of contacting anyone about bids I had placed! 11 days later with internet back, I saw I had won! I sent a message expecting the plants to be gone because of the long delay but she said they were still vailable. That's when I figured out she was a woman! and not a Rick!:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> That or she bought to sell ...no keepie
> I didn't think much of it...until I opened the offer and read her discription. First I thought it was you, Rick selling. After Ike hit and I lost power, I had no way of contacting anyone about bids I had placed! 11 days later with internet back, I saw I had won! I sent a message expecting the plants to be gone because of the long delay but she said they were still vailable. That's when I figured out she was a woman! and not a Rick!:rollhappy:



That's pretty funny. I didn't know I got around that much (and in a dress).

I was contacted by a woman some time ago who had picked up some my lowii selfings that she had picked up from Troy's, and she was just growing them out for sale.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> That's pretty funny. I didn't know I got around that much (and in a dress).
> 
> I was contacted by a woman some time ago who had picked up some my lowii selfings that she had picked up from Troy's, and she was just growing them out for sale.



Oh no ! Our children are being sold on Ebay ! oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2008)

*Fresh from the flask*

This is how big they were when I got them from Troy. The tray they are in is a 4X6" strawberry box.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 26, 2008)

:clap:Bravo!!! :clap: They look great!


----------



## bench72 (Nov 27, 2008)

How wonderful that these 'encounters' happen so that there are even more of this species around...

now for all them bloomings...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2008)

Like this!? 
http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/11/13/man.pregnant.again.walters/?section=cnn_latest


----------

